# Intake charge air line question



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

Hypothetically, if someone wanted to remove the intake charge air line (#12 in diagram below) and reinstall, would they also need new seals (#13/14)?

http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=PN73&mospid=51054&btnr=11_4988&hg=11&fg=40

And does anyone have experience with this removal/install procedure they can elaborate on?


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

It would probably be best to replace the seals, but you could try to re-use and replace if you had any leak.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

I would inspect them and see if they still are "fresh" enough i.e. not hardened and smashed down. It is not real complicated to measure the radial gap of the two parts being sealed. Measure larger diameter and smaller diameter being sealed at the o ring grove (if there is one). (OD-ID)/2 =radial gap to be sealed. Next measure with a caliper the o-ring thickness. Now is the complicated part. If this is a forced pressure line, the pressure on the o ring has to be higher than the pressur eit is sealing. The pressure on the oring is computed from how much deflection it undergoes to fit between the two diameters. If it's really a PITA to remove the line, spring for the $15 in seals and be done with it. Personally, i'd atleast inspect the old seals.

How old are the current seals?


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

Current seals are ~ 2 yrs old.

Found this thread that has some good info on the process.

http://www.bavarian-board.co.uk/for...-and-335d-biturbo-charge-air-line-replacement


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

After reading the DIY posting, i woudn't hesitate to change the seals. Do you have this oil leak issue too? I would think even if oil were not leaking that oil in that pipe going to the intercooler is BAD. Wouln't that foul up the ability to cool off the charge air as well as slow down air flow. I wonder if the oil is coming from the turbo in the first place?

best of luck.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

No oil leak. Just curious in regards to future modifications . . .


----------



## Concentric190 (Mar 15, 2007)

TDIwyse said:


> And does anyone have experience with this removal/install procedure they can elaborate on?


I'll be trying this shortly.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice. Hope you have time to share lessons learned.


----------



## dekesh (Dec 3, 2012)

Sorry for bringing up an old thread but is this fix applicable to the X5 3.0SD MSport 2008/2009 model, as I too have a very similar situation with the red rubber hose covered in oil. Also I have noticed that it is a bit oily around the oil filler neck area. What could be causing this?

Changing the seals should be straight forward so not worried about doing that but why is the oil going through that pipe anyway. I may be wrong but should this pipe only have air going through it? Please can somebody clarify this for me.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

dekesh said:


> Sorry for bringing up an old thread but is this fix applicable to the X5 3.0SD MSport 2008/2009 model, as I too have a very similar situation with the red rubber hose covered in oil. Also I have noticed that it is a bit oily around the oil filler neck area. What could be causing this?


Look through these threads:

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=281232&highlight=red+boost+pipe

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=595716


----------



## cbjr (May 8, 2014)

Has anybody in the US had this replaced under warranty? I have a CPO car with Gold extended warranty and they're trying to tell me that is is a wear item and $900 to fix.


----------



## cbjr (May 8, 2014)

Item #1 below:
http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=VD71&mospid=49543&btnr=11_4988&hg=11&fg=40&hl=1


----------



## cbjr (May 8, 2014)

It seems as if everyone in the UK had this covered by the warranty.


----------

